# South Korea orders 5 more Type 214 submarines before building home-made subs



## CougarKing (19 Feb 2015)

More good news for German sub builders:

Defense Industry Daily



> *South Korea to Order 5 More U-214 AIP Submarines to Bridge to Indigenous Boats*
> 
> The German Type 214 was selected by Korea external link over the French/Spanish Scorpene Class that has been ordered by Chile, India, and Malaysia. Some would argue that U-214s are the most advanced diesel-electric submarines on the market, with an increased diving depth of over 400 meters, an optimized hull and propeller design, ultra-modern internal systems, and an Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system that lets the diesel submarine stay submerged for long periods without needing to surface and snorkel air.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Feb 2015)

Some say they started their home made ones...   ???

ME


----------

